# what type of ribs do you smoke in contests



## danoq (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello All, I was wondering what type of ribs are cooked for contests? Baby back or pork spare ribs? Do they require one or the other? Thanks for the help. Dan


----------



## bbqhead (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Dan . I've always cooked spares in contest mainly because most teams do spares .  I find them easy to prepare and cook . when judging I've seen both turned in , but mostly st. Louis style spares more popular .  how ever at home its baby backs !


----------



## danoq (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you for your help. Bought some spares today to smoke up tomorrow.


----------



## eman (Jun 11, 2014)

Big thing is develop your knife skills and learn to do a perfect st louis cut from a full rack of spares.

 Judges look for even cuts and a proper cut will make them cook more evenly.


----------

